# Airlift performance strut torque specs?



## Clewley8 (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone know or know where to find the torque specs for the top nut and jamb nut on the performance struts? I can find the torque specs for everything else..... I did a search and unless I missed something, nothing came up. I had to replace the top bearing and I'm getting ready to re-install. Thanks in advance!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

Locking collar (should be hand tight) 
Jamb nut (gold nut - 25lbs/tq)
Locking nut (silver nut - 40lbs/tq)


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

I have just bought a new kit of the airlift performance and there is only one nut on them, looks like the jam nut but in silver. There is no locking nut.
Maybe the new jam nut is also a locking one?
And does anybody knows the torque specs for the single silver jam nut?
And torque specs for the three nuts that connects the camber plate to the chassis?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

